# 2000 Nissan Altima clutch/transmission issues?



## Luger (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

This is my first post on the site. I have been going through the archives for a while and have learned quite a bit, but the issue I am having I can't really seem to find anything on.


There are a couple things going on.

First off, since I bought this car in Oct 2011 I have noticed that the car is really sensitive in first gear and if i tap my foot on and off the gas lightly the car will jerk around quite badly. This also happens in second gear and even third to a degree and is much, much more pronounced when the car is first started, especially in the cold. I just got used to it and by feathering the clutch the car can be shifted smoothly though the gears. If I am driving 2000 rpm in second gear for example and let off the gas its as if the car lurches back a bit and then forward again when I touch the gas again. There is no real loud clunking or anything when this happens that I wouldn't normally expect. I have owned 3 other manual transmission vehicles and none of them did this.

As I said, just got used to it but I mention it in the event that it pertains to my current problems or if I can fix this issue while I potentially have to fix the other issues.

A couple months ago I noticed that the car was making a noise something like a fast gear/clicking that changes frequency with acceleration in first gear and sometimes persists into second gear, but not usually and it is much less evident when it does. I notice no performance different in the car since it has started and and generally quite happy with how easy it shifts though gears. Well, about a month ago I noticed fluid leaking under the car, which at first I assumed was oil. As it is winter and I only have my driveway to work on the car I just decided to monitor fluid levels and wait for warmer weather. After checking the issue out further it appears as if the oil seal is leaking from around the drivers side axle into the transmission. I have been ensuring there has been sufficient gear oil since then and since its getting warmer plan to install the new seal in a couple days.

Should I replace the axle at the same time? Will it leak if I install the old axle back on? 

Lastly, I am able to slowly take my foot off the car in first or second gear and while applying no gas can get the car going no problem. I cannot do this in other peoples cars. I have tried to start off in 5th and even with gas applied the car will stall. The clutch was replaced about 50,000km ago at this point, but I use my car for work and am pretty hard on it. At high speeds or going up large hills even with a car of people there is no slipping. 

I cannot replicate any clutch problems that I have been reading the symptoms on so I really hope you folks will be of some help. 

I plan on getting another car after the summer but would like this one in decent working order until then.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's difficult to diagnose a clutch issue without being able to drive the vehicle. If the clutch "grabs" or "jerks" while engaging, it may be a clutch issue. Perhaps the clutch disc was of low quality? Perhaps there is a leaking input shaft seal contaminating the clutch lining? Have you tried checking the motor and trans mounts to make sure they aren't broken or worn out? As far as the leaking differential seal, there is no need to replace the axle unless the boot is torn or the CV joints is making noise. Usually, just replacing the diff seal is all that is needed. However, if the differential side bearings are badly worn, it'll cause excessive play in the shaft which could cause a leak at the seal. You can check this by grabbing the shaft at the inner CV joint and moving it up and down to check for play. If the side bearings are bad, they will need to be replaced or the new seals will leak just like the current ones.


----------



## Luger (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you for the response.

As for the potential transmission/clutch jerking or grabbing, I am on my second clutch and the problem has been the same so I am going to assume neither of those are the issue with the clutch. I believe the current clutch is an Exedy, which should be good from what I have read. I am not positive, but I think that is what the box said. The store only had 1 kind so I just bought whatever they had. 

I will check the mounts for wear, I did check that they were not broken with a quick look previously but not very close.

I am worried about the bearing when I remove the Axle and am really hoping they are not bad. Thanks for the advice on testing for that, I wasn't exactly sure what I should be looking for. The axle does have a bad CV boot which I know is a problem, however, it isn't making any noise unless I am turning hard at a quick acceleration from stop. I was hoping to just keep packing it with moly grease and ride the Axle out unless it would contribute to the seal leak. I can replace the axle if need be, I just don't want to invest too much into a car I plan to get rid of in about 6 months. Would one from a wrecking yard with a good boot be alright to use?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's starting to make noise on hard turns, it's on its way out. Since you'd have to remove it to replace the seal, I would swap in a reman. axle at the same time. No sense in doing the same job twice! Plus, if you keep greasing the joint without replacing the boot, the grease will get slung all over the wheelwell, control arm and brakes and make a big mess.


----------



## Luger (Feb 26, 2013)

Update:

Today I took out the drivers axle and replace the oil seal. I have never replaced one of these before so I am unsure how much play there should be into the transmission but in my opinion it seemed like a lot. I could move the axle up and down, left and right at least a few mm.

I tried to keep the seal as straight as I could going in, but it went in a little crooked. I was using the recessed attachment for seal driver as to protect the outer lip of the seal so it was nice and flush when I was done however. Looked good and when I put the axle in the play that I felt previously seemed to be gone. I thought all was going to be well.

Well, it started leaking again. I drive on a lot of bumpy dirt roads for work and have been reading it is common in these cars to damage those bearings by hitting pot holes, is this true? I am concerned about the bearings being bad for sure now, how could I verify this?

Thanks


----------



## Luger (Feb 26, 2013)

I wanted to add that from a visual inspection standpoint I do not see anything wrong with the seal that was removed. Looked perfect in my opinion.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's typically a sign that there may be excessive play in the diff side bearings. The trans would have to be removed and taken apart to replace them, if that's the case. They would also need to be shimmed for proper end play, which requires a specific bridge tool to make the required measurements.


----------



## Luger (Feb 26, 2013)

I would like to learn to tear down a transmission, however, have no delusions I will be able to get it back together in a timely manner or even get it back together correctly. 

I found one at a salvage yard for a good price so I am just going to swap it out with a used one and solve my first gear noise issue at the same time. I can take apart the old one afterwards and learn to work on it in my spare time.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's going to be tough to do it properly if you don't have the Kent-Moore bridge tool to help you determine the proper shims you will need to get the correct end play. You will also need the tools to pull off the pressed on bearings and a press to install the new bearings. One tip is heating the bearings in an electric fry pan or oven to about 325-350 degrees F. and immediatly install them. The heat will cause the bearing to expand and usually will let the bearing slide right down the shaft.


----------



## Luger (Feb 26, 2013)

I believe this is the one here:

Kent Moore J 34290 Shim Selecting Gauge | eBay


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yup! Looks like that! Missing a couple of pieces, though.


----------

